# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  سؤال وبجد محتاجه الرد ضرورى

## متيمه الرحمن

[grade="FF4500 800080 F4A460 FF1493 008000"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحقيقه انا كنت عاوزه اسال اسئله تهمنى اعرف اجابتها
انا اعتقد ان الواحد لما بيسرح وبيرسم حاجه بيبقى ليها تفسير ف علم النفس تقريبا
فكنت عاوزه اعرف
انا اختى دايما لما بترح وهى ماسكه قلم لازم ترسم وجه بنت او اسهم وده دايما حتى ولو كانت بتذاكر


حاجه تانيه

انا مش بتكلم وانا نايمه بس لاحظوا انى كذا مره اقول كلمه لأ وانا نايمه

حاجه تالته

اوقات كتير اوى بحس ان جوايا حزن عميق واكتر حاجه بتريحنى انى افضل سرحانه ما اتكلمش وما اردش على حد بحس ان السرحان ده راحه ليا
وبحس دايما لما ببقى زعلانع او متضايقه ان ده وضع انا مرتاحه فيه شويه[/grade]

----------


## boukybouky

عذراً أختي الكريمة علي التأخير في الرد علي إستفسارك من قبل د/ عادل

فظروف عمله هذه الفترة مضغوطة بعض الشئ

و لكن ان شاء الله قريباً سيكون متواجد و يرد علي ما تسألين

نسأل الله للجميع الصحة و راحة البال

في رعاية الله،،

----------


## خالد طعيمة

حاولي يا اختاة تقرءي كثير حتي لا تسرحي خصوصا لو قراتي القران الكريم

----------


## خالد طعيمة

لانك  تعوتي علي كدة ووالشيء ده  حيزعل منك ناس كثير ويقولي عليكي انك مش بتعبريهم

----------


## متيمه الرحمن

> حاولي يا اختاة تقرءي كثير حتي لا تسرحي خصوصا لو قراتي القران الكريم


ميرسي على مرورك اولا
وثانيا
انا الحمد لله والله بحب اقرأ القران كتير والحمد لله كمان مش بسمع اغانى
بلما بحب اسمع حاجه كمان بتبقى برضه اقران
فالحمد لله القران على طول معايا
واشكرك مره تاينه على مرورك الطيب

----------


## mido2007

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحقيقه انا لو تسمحي لي اشاركك نفس الحالة والاحساس  ويحدث معي تقريبا نفس ما يحدث معكي غير انني لا اعلم هل اتكلم وانا نائم ام لا؟

اضافة الي ذلك في احيان كثيرة ابكي بكاء شديدا وانا نائم وعندما استيقظ اجد الدموع في عيني

ارجوا الرد علي بالتشخيص السليم*

----------

